# Iran boats 'threatened US ships' (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Iranian boats harassed three US navy ships at the weekend with threats to blow them up, US officials say.

More from BBC News...


----------



## cboots (Aug 16, 2004)

Zounds! The insolent swine will be insulting the President next.
CBoots


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

I am amazed that the US Cruiser CO held off from firing , I would seriously doubt that the Iranian Republican Guard will get off with this a second time though. Next time if they come within 1nm my guess is that they will be blown out of the water !!!!


----------



## jodalo (Sep 24, 2005)

It seems the Australians also conduct themselves like a real Navy, looking for further info on this latest incident with the USS Port Royal and her escorting destroyers I came across this- http://www.theage.com.au/articles/2007/06/22/1182019311499.html


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*US says Iran incident 'dangerous' (BBC News)*

The US secretary of state denounces alleged threats by Iranian boats against the US navy in the Strait of Hormuz.

More from BBC News...


----------



## LEEJ (Mar 25, 2006)

I think its a disgrace that the Iranians should be 15 miles off their own coast. Good job the Americans where there to protect our freedom, human rights...blah, blah, blah. The US should shoot down another defensless civilian Airbus to show who is boss in the _Arabian Gulf._


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

jodalo said:


> It seems the Australians also conduct themselves like a real Navy, looking for further info on this latest incident with the USS Port Royal and her escorting destroyers I came across this- http://www.theage.com.au/articles/2007/06/22/1182019311499.html


A difference with these 2 cases is that the RN personnel couldn't use their helicopter because it was being used for more critical work, ie carrying BBC news people around.


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

Perhaps the Armilla Patrol should be reactivated to protect the US Navy, although, wait a minute, perhaps not .....


----------



## wigger (Sep 25, 2005)

I can't believe that they let the boats get to within 200m, that sounds a tad close to me, assuming that bit is true which it may not be. Never let the facts get in the way of a good story etc.


----------



## SeaStoryWriter (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah, the video shows they got that close, which is quite surprising considering how itchy our trigger finger is these days, and we were lax in getting to General Quarters (Action Stations) as well. No shots fired so far, so I guess "no harm, no foul"; hopefully it remains so.


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Iran says US video 'fabricated' (BBC News)*

Iran's Revolutionary Guards say the US faked evidence that its ships were harassed by Iranian speedboats.

More from BBC News...


----------



## wigger (Sep 25, 2005)

Well they would say that wouldn't they! 

joking apart, as we all know, in current times you can't believe everything you hear or read so who can say what really happened, lets face it, neither side are averse to a bit of serious media manipulation to suit their own needs. Just maybe it is a nice little modern day Gulf of Tonkin style incident that paves the way for future military action from the US.....or maybe its all true!


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*US doubts over Iran boat 'threat' (BBC News)*

An alleged threat to blow up US ships may not have come from Iranian speedboats, US navy sources say.

More from BBC News...


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

both sets of video footage were edited by the issuing authorities....american and iranian

neither can be believed


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

Or both.
As far as the American "voice evidence" is concerned, I'm sure that many of us have heard many interesting voices on the VHF; Greeks and Filipinos abusing each other were particularly common. The voice threatening destruction within 2 minutes had that sort of sound to it. Perhaps somebody was amusing himself at the Americans' expense rather the Iranians really threatening, or the Americans doctoring the recording?


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

Chouan, It certainly had that ring about it. Only thing missing was the whistled tune that usualy preceeds the ..........monkey! opening VHF line.

Shades of the "my name is Jack" investigation.


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*US-Iran stand-off not mere propaganda (BBC News)*

The US admission that Iranian speedboats might not have been the source of an apparent threat to attack US ships in the Gulf raises new fears about the chances of unintended clashes in the region, says the BBC's Paul Reynolds.

More from BBC News...


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

Like shooting down another air-liner?


----------



## Jacktar1 (Jul 17, 2005)

pilot....your dead right, the shooting down of the Iranian air liner should never have happened, they couldn't differentiate the difference between a fighter and a jet liner on their radar ? Whilst being RNR for 12 years during my Merchant Navy years, during annual RNR training and on Nato excercises I was certainly able to do so. "Mission Accomplished" Bush seems intent on continuing to lie to the American people and the world and also intent on stirring up trouble with Iran, possibly starting WW3.


----------



## JJE (Jan 9, 2008)

Many of the commenters have extraordinary insights. The perfect version would be that the "floating boxes" were actually explosives. The USN should not retaliate until at least one ship is sunk -- and then with measured force. Perhaps firing across the bow of the speedboats and some really forceful language.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

JJE said:


> Many of the commenters have extraordinary insights. The perfect version would be that the "floating boxes" were actually explosives. The USN should not retaliate until at least one ship is sunk -- and then with measured force. Perhaps firing across the bow of the speedboats and some really forceful language.


Was that a "tongue in cheek" comment JJE? 

I am finding it difficult to take "until at least one ship is sunk" seriously.

Brian


----------



## JJE (Jan 9, 2008)

Tongue firmly planted in cheek.


----------

